# Iron Dosage



## allison (Feb 25, 2008)

What is the dosage of iron in an anemic sheep? The only iron I could find iron dextran-100 for pigs will that work? Thanks. Allison


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Most iron is for pigs. Check to see if it has copper. I`d dose for weight as if it was a pig.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> A study of the effects of iron dextran supplementation on anaemia in indoor lambs was carried out on one commercial flock of 525 lambs from January to June 1993. The lambs were randomly allocated into two groups, one of which was given a *parenteral injection of 300 mg iron dextran *and the other was left untreated.


http://grande.nal.usda.gov/ibids/index.php?mode2=detail&origin=ibids_references&therow=558987

http://kinghorselin.en.ec21.com/Iron_Dextran_Solution_Injection--2959053_2959054.html

*100mg Iron*



> Sheep, goats, dogs:* 3ml*, daily, during 7days.


----------

